# Attaching Foot Switch on Drum Switch



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

Got my drum switch working on both direction .
Now I would like to add foot switch to drum switch for Forward only .
I jumped some wires & got foot switch working for forward .The forward on drum switch still works .
I can use foot switch while drum switch is off.
Now problem is reverse won't wrk on drum switch because of wire I jumped for foot switch .
Any one have any idea even if it is possible .
Will it make any difference if I wire direct from motor ?
I am attaching foot switch pic.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Is this a private (hobby) project ?


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

telsa said:


> Is this a private (hobby) project ?


No .
It is for 1 of the plant who has this machine .They get job done good with drum switch but having foot switch also for forward direction will make work more efficient .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

https://g.redditmedia.com/zrbIq4AZc...95Wwb0.gif?w=720&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> https://g.redditmedia.com/zrbIq4AZc...95Wwb0.gif?w=720&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&


Link not working ? 
Pls chk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

One drawback to having both drum switch and foot switch is that if the drum switch is in REV and the foot switch is pushed, it'll cause a direct short circuit.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If you put the footswitch to control the power, with a HP rated bypass switch, the footswitch would work for both fwd and rev. If you turn the bypass switch on, it will for run continuous fwd or reverse.

I don't see a problem with that, but I'd wait for someone to confirm


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

emtnut said:


> If you put the footswitch to control the power, with a HP rated bypass switch, the footswitch would work for both fwd and rev. If you turn the bypass switch on, it will for run continuous fwd or reverse.
> 
> I don't see a problem with that, but I'd wait for someone to confirm


Yes, if the foot switch is in series with the incoming power, it'll act as a basic on-off and the motor will respond to whatever the drum switch is set to. 

If it's in parallel with the drum switch.......trouble.......lol.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Drum Switch, Foot Switch
I was ready to answer you Acoustic/Percussion/Electric Drum Question


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I hope you guys don't bail him out again.
If he is not forced to learn how to do this **** on his own, he will never succeed.

OP. Got paper and pencil. Lets start with two vertical lines about 2" indented from each side of the sheet.
Now at the top left line write the number "120". On top of the right side vertical line write "N".

Between these lines is where you will draw and erase symbols many, many times until the control circuit makes sense to you.
Then if your still not sure, scan it, or use a drawing program and post it. There are several guys here including me that could look it over for errors or have better ideas.
Its good to get feedback. Helps with learning.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

Guys I have figure out .
I will post details once it is ready .


----------

